# Woven Tag..Is this Cost Too High?



## jgordo415 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey t-shirt forum,

I'm checking to see pricing on woven tags. Currently I have a price of just about .45 per tag which would be front (logo,brand name) and back (care instructions). I was hoping to work inside the .10-.20 range. Do you think paying .45 cent per tag is too high? Any suggestions?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Depends on the quantity. How many are you ordering?


----------



## jgordo415 (Oct 15, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Depends on the quantity. How many are you ordering?


 I think i jumped the gun to quickly. I was able to negotiate them down to .15 per tag but will need to get 3000.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

jgordo415 said:


> I think i jumped the gun to quickly. I was able to negotiate them down to .15 per tag but will need to get 3000.


Yes, pricing for services like that is usually based on volume.

So it may not be so much of "negotiating" as just "ordering more to meet the price point you need".

Same thing will happen when trying to find a screen printer. 

As quantity goes up, price per unit goes down.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

jgordo415 said:


> Hey t-shirt forum,
> 
> I'm checking to see pricing on woven tags. Currently I have a price of just about .45 per tag which would be front (logo,brand name) and back (care instructions). I was hoping to work inside the .10-.20 range. Do you think paying .45 cent per tag is too high? Any suggestions?


By the way, you can probably get in the .25 cent range for 1200 labels through LuckyLabel.


----------



## jgordo415 (Oct 15, 2007)

thanks, and yes ill be searching the screen printers locally in my area to compare prices


----------

